# Self Serve Car wash for boats



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know of a self serve car wash(like the ones with stalls and wand pressure washers)in the Pensacola area that can accommodate taller boats. In other words ones without ceilings?



Thanks..................


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen one over off of Barrances I think it was, Its a newer one.. Usually they have an outer stall with the wands on the side them..With no ceiling..


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Not tomany around without ceiling. I was managing a unit in FWB years ago when the owner of the one in Navarre was getting ready to build. I talked to him a recommended he have an open bay on the end for boats and motor homes. I did and it gets lots of use.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the one on Navy Blvd next to the roller skating rink has one. Near to where Navy deadends into New Warrington.


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Navy Blvd +1.


----------

